# just discovered the joys of owning an acrylic tank



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

I always buy acrylic for tanks 30gl or larger. The 240 gl acrylic will cost you quite a bit (slightly over 1g). I've been using SeaClear for quite some times and the acrylic quality is just wonderful. And they have the size you want also. Don't buy one that is too old (used). I have a custom acrylic tank builder/company in my area and they told me that some of the very old acrylic tank used the older version of acrylic material that can change color after 7-10 years. It will turn slightly yellow.

Just to let you know, don't use the magnetic algae scraper even when it says safe for Acrylic. It won't scratch your tank right away, but with continous use, it will. I scratched a couple of my tank with it. Buy the Kent pro scraper (plastic one). That thing is just perfect for acrylic.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi ninoboy, I appreciate your reply. SeaClear sounds good, I've never heard of it before but I'll be sure to look it up. I've also heard good things about Tenecor. Also, Truvu, although with Truvu I've heard of certain sizes bowing considerably. I'll also be sure to take your advice and get a new tank, not an old one. 

As for your advice on acrylic scrapers, that is definitely appreciated as I have no previous experience with acrylics and can use all the help i can get. So if you have any other advice, please don't hesitate to share. I found a link to the scraper. Is this the one you are referring to? --> 

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=19167;category_id=1547


Also, I have a question about cracking or crazing in acrylic tanks....what causes it, how do you prevent it?


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes, that's the one. But I like the short one (without the extension). It's jut easier to go around the tank.

Oh ya, Tenecor, that's the one I have also. I couldn't remember the brand earlier. I only own one of that and it's good too. I like their custom ones. They are also good acrylic tanks. 

If you buy a larger acrylic tanks, most likely they have an acrylic brace right in the middle. If you use any high output lighting, make sure you give a bit space between the fixture and the tank. I had one that bow a bit just because the brace bent by the heat from the lighting.


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't think you should worry about cracking/crazing if you use good quality acrylic. I don't experience any cracking on my tanks except those cheap 5- 10 gl acrylic tanks (those available in complete kits). I have one of those. Those scratches / cracks just appear themselves. But I have no problems at all with the Seaclear and Tenecor.

They do sell those buff cloth and cleaning solutions for acrylic tank. I used it before but don't see any real use of it. I haven't used it for the last 3 years and haven't seen any scratches.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Here's a good article with pros and cons of Glass vs Acrylic...http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/acrylic_vs_glass.php


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

I agree on some of them but as I said, 
1. the good acrylic won't turn yellow. That was the old acrylic material and maybe some cheap new ones. 
2. They don't scratch that easy. You just have to be careful with the algae scraper. I even use regular paper towel to wipe the external parts and have no scratches at all. 
It is only easier to scratch than glass if you purposely try to scratch it.
3. Some scratches can be removed, even the one inside the tank. There are scratch removal kit even for for under water repair available now. 

I agree that it needs more supports on the top area that somehow limit the opening. Also it does need full support stand especially for large ones.

However, with the crystal clear view, it's worth the price and extra care.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

ninoboy said:


> However, with the crystal clear view, it's worth the price and extra care.


amen


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Not worth the price though...


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

acrylic not worth the price? i think it is.... plus it's a better insulator so you save money on heating it.... i think in the long run, acrylic might even be cheaper than glass... in the long long run


----------



## TexasState (Jan 10, 2004)

Acrylic are easy to scratch, and a pain to remove the scratch. There are glasses that can be clear like acrylic and harder to scratch like glass. It's called Starfire glass. You can get it as an a custom order from Oceanic. Or order for cheaper from InterAmerican Aquatic in Canada. They will arranged motor freight shipping even from Canada down to Texas.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Very true in regards to the clarity of acrylic tanks. Starfire would be the equivalent version of the acrylic clarity as far as glass is concerned. The only problem with the Starfire is the price that you have to pay for it and also the weight associated with glass in general (need at least 4 guys to lift a 240 gallon tank). Acrylic is more expensive when you're talking about smaller tanks, but when looking at larger ones, it's actually more cheaper than glass (good quality Starfire).

Given those pros and cons, I think it's rather down to personal taste. I plan on getting a decent size tank (240 gallons +) somewhere down the line (within the next year probably), and will probably pick up one made from Starfire...


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Ibn said:


> I plan on getting a decent size tank (240 gallons +) somewhere down the line (within the next year probably), and will probably pick up one made from Starfire...


I _can't wait _ to see some pics of that! roud:


----------



## Dood Lee (Jan 14, 2005)

For really large tanks, the cost of acrylic goes down substantially to the point where it is cheaper than a comparable size glass tank. I prefer acrylic, due to its clarity, weight, and the fact that there are no siliconed edges. I like the clean seam look of acrylic tanks.


----------



## wob (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a 150g 72x24x24 acrylic tank from tenecor (http://www.tenecor.com) that is absolutely beautiful. It only took me and a friend to move the tank into my basement, it is incredibly light. I also love my rounded corners in the front, no seam!

I have heard from one person (I believe shalu) that plecos can fog up the acrylic over time, so you may want to be careful of that.

Here's pics of the buildout so far http://www.flickr.com/photos/wob/sets/269967/ . I'm installing the AH supply lighting today in some DIY enclosures and will post pics later at the same URL.

Robert


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Check out Ostrom Manufacturing.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

I will always go with acrylic tanks, for the sheer weight alone.
Can't beat lifting & cleaning your own 60G by yourself


----------

